# yall wanna go mud hoggin



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

All proceeds go to ten $1,000 scholorships for kids who parents have been wounded or killed in the millitary.

NO WE ARE NOT THE T.V SHOW

www.hogsgonewild.org


----------



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

Everyone if your planning on coming please post something so we can have a general head count for how much food to buy

Thanks


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I recently met the man who has taken the time to put this great event together . 
There are talkers and there are do'ers . This man is a do'er and he can always count on us to sponsor any future events he and his awsome organization put together .
Kudo's to you buddy , hope ya'll had a great turn out this past weekend .


----------

